
Font Loading Checklist - vinayakkulkarni
https://www.zachleat.com/web/font-checklist/
======
DaiPlusPlus
At risk of being downvoted, I reject the advice in this article and instead
advocate designers sticking to “core fonts” (Tahoma, etc) or CSS’s built-in
family names.

I accept that brochure-style websites genuinely benefit from being able to use
the corporate identity’s prescribed typeface for prose, but for non-branded
content-heavy pages such as blogs and, uh, “content” the actual utility
provided is, in this commenter’s opinion, overrated.

A great argument against custom fonts on the web is that the “core fonts” have
been designed for the screen, especially low-DPI environments - whereas I
imagine a typical latter-day web-designer will be using a Retina-screen on a
Mac - causing them to lose empathy for their 96dpi brethren who have to suffer
with blurry and misaligned fonts on their webpages that were clearly designed
for print, not screen, use.

I filter web fonts in my main Chrome profile and I’m in no hurry to re-enable
that functionality.

~~~
stephenr
I’m actually a fan of using the “system font stack”, so your viewers get a
font that’s optimised for their particular device/browser.

For headings/titles where you want a specific font.. maybe some kind of trick
with an svg+fallback text?

Web fonts often cause a noticeable delay of unreadable text for me, presumably
because of not fantastic latency due to being in Thailand.

------
blauditore
Is it just the case for me or does that page itself suffer from FOIT?

It's quite visible when refreshing without cache (Ctrl+F5 on FF under
Linux/Windows).

------
Vogtinator
I block custom fonts everywhere:

\- They make the page loading slower and consume bandwith

\- It does not look the way I like it

\- It can cause security issues

~~~
nothrabannosir
I would love to do this but too many sites use web fonts to provide custom
icons with crucial functionality. E.g. media playback controls or e-mail
actions.

Without web fonts a lot of app style websites become a guessing game of which
squiggly box does what. :/

Really, what Id like is an easy “functionality level switch”. Base level
(default): article websites. minimal js, no mouse events, no keyboard events,
no fonts, no css hover effects. Level 2: apps. Fonts, full css, more js, still
some limitations. Level 3: full trust / compatibility mode.

If there’s any such plugin, I’m all ears. uMatrix is a step, but not exactly
in the right direction.

~~~
nicolaslem
Font Awesome (a very popular icons library) started supporting SVG + JS as an
alternative to CSS + webfont.

Not a perfect solution though as people blocking webfonts are likely to block
JS as well.

~~~
nothrabannosir
This doesn't really help me as a web user, though. If I had the power to
reeducate the entire world on how to make websites, I might have a few more
items at the top of the list before font icons made the cut :P

